# How to reduce overactivity of amygdala ?



## finieas (Jun 27, 2011)

My SA's cause is due to overactivity of the amygdala in the brain, due to zinc deficiency and excess sexual activities.
Apart from zince supplement and CBT, does anyone know other way to retrain the amygdala and get it back to normal ?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I don't but you just blew my mind. When my anxiety increased I was having a lot of sex. I knew it was causing me poor sleep etc. How did you analyze this? I take extra cap may zinc each day with v good effect.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Learn how to UNDERreact to the things around you.....and don't have so much sex. It can deplete more than a zinc supplement can replenish.


----------



## finieas (Jun 27, 2011)

@FairleighCalm: i came to that conclusion by doing a lot of research, also observing myself. When I reduce the frequency of sex ( say to once a weak instead of once a day) i notice SA also reduces and I have better control of my self. When I'm sexually active I become aggressive and anxious. So after doing research, i realize having sex too much may lead to overactivity of the a amygdala, one of the cause of SA.

@millenniumman75: can u tell me how to "underreact " in more detail ?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

